# New Meyers 6'8" drive pro Vs. used Western Unimount 6'6" standard/sport



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

I just bought a 1999 Jeep Cherokee Classic. I'm debating on these two plows. A new meyers 6'8" drive pro for $4300 taxed and i would be installing it myself or a used Western unimount 7'6" (that i'd have to cut down) for about $2600.00 taxed. Not all the parts are actually used. I get a new handheld controller, new truckside mount and all new wiring. the used part is the plowside pump, pisons, lights, blade etc. I've thought about selling this and getting a wrangler so i can get a bigger mew plow but for now i might be with this 1999. I do like new but i like western over meyers. so im torn thoughts, advice, personal experience let me know. thanks


----------



## Joe Lombardo (Oct 20, 2003)

I had the Meyers Drive Pro installed on the Jeep Wrangler I just bought. I like the hand held controller and how fast the plow responses. The major thing I dislike is the mounting system it is not the easiest plow to get detached unless you have some help. You have to push the plow frame back while pulling the pins which is next to impossible unless you have very long arms. As far as the Western Unimount I don't know anything about it. I hae pictures of my set in a different Thread. I hope that helped ya


----------

